# Venetian Plaster



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey guys,
Over the weekend I tried my hand at doing some Venetian Plaster I had three gallons so I told the ole' lady I was going to change the Living room wall from a white texture wall to something more green that's the color she wanted, well I started out using all three colors but I ended up changing it to all green and she added the black, well here's what we ended up with!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks nice. Been a few yrs since I've seen it done. Worked in alot of homes that had it done after we finished drywall. High end.


----------



## rogerhattman (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice, Frank. What product did you use?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

You buffed the crap out of that wall to get it that shiny. Looks very nice. Looks like you decided to keep the paneling after all. Looks just like the stuff we got from SW.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Dude! It dried down ok but your application is way too linear!!! Think small circular based strokes when you apply.Push wet material out to the dry areas and start in one corner and work out to form a random visually appealing shape. This will help with cold joints when your doing a bigger surface. 

You could also try applying one color first and waiting for it to leather up and hit wet on wet with your second color. 

Who's product did you use?

Plaster is fun, its as close as i can get to playing with concrete on a wall!


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm working with a venetian plaster master at our project out in UBC. This lady has some made skills.

I'll dig up the pictures. It was all done in warm gray's.

JW


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice Frank:thumbup: I hit a thousand posts!


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Duburban,
Ok I will try that the ole' Lady wants to change the color she wants me to do it all in Black now, So I will try what you said with smaller areas.
The product was from Lowes I got the stuff for my house but since we don't have the house anymore I figured I would use it here before the stuff dried up in the can.
Thanks for the imput:thumbsup:


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> Duburban,
> Ok I will try that the ole' Lady wants to change the color she wants me to do it all in Black now, So I will try what you said with smaller areas.
> The product was from Lowes I got the stuff for my house but since we don't have the house anymore I figured I would use it here before the stuff dried up in the can.
> Thanks for the imput:thumbsup:


What you came up with looks really cool though. I do this with my sister from NYC when she has big jobs. I'm not a pro really but have slung a lot of it on some walls. The product she uses is this: 

http://www.venetianplasterstore.com/index.html

Its expensive but they give her a deal after she got them into an entire macy's building in nyc. 

I don't know whats in your product but theres really a special feel to using something with real lime in the mix. 

I'm about to do a project with american clay to try it out but I know it won't dry as hard or burnish as tight than lime based plasters. I'll post up photos when its done.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

The product I have from Lowes is a acrylic base when you apply this stuff you can skim a wall in no time at all, I applied it then let it sit over night then I took my 6" trowel and just burnished as fast as I could, so now I have applied black over the green and we are going to work small sections and rub it out, I like the High Gloss look, But I wanted it to be a darker green, but we will see how it comes out with the black. I want to ad the gold color we have but she don't like it.


----------

